# Whoah exciting!!!!



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So this is probably not news to most of you, but for those that own animals that enjoy Timothy Hay that also live in cities where feed stores are scarce-- I just discovered this site: http://www.bunnybale.com/HayOrdering.html

The shipping cost isn't awesome, but we have three rabbits, a guinea pig, and rats that all enjoy hay (the rabbits and the guinea pig need a large, constant supply). We'd been buying hay once or twice a week in 4 lb bags for about $11 a bag, but this site has 50 lb bags for $30. The way we've been buying it would cost us almost $140 to buy 50 lbs of hay, so this is one of the most ridiculously exciting discoveries I've ever made.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you know if they ship to Canada?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I get hay from my moms goat hay supplies for about $30 50-70 pounds. My rabbit gets grass hay now b/c he didn't eat that much hay and it molded.


----------

